# Angel in Holland in der Umgebung von den Haag



## STRULIK (19. März 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde#h

kann mir jemand ein Tip geben, wo man in der nähe von den Haag in Holland gut auf Raubfisch(Hecht, Zander,Barsch) und Plattfisch angeln kann?
Es müssen keine Riesenfische sein, es soll hauptsächlich Spass machen.
Braucht man ein Angelschein? Angelkarte?
Danke!
Grüße aus Germersheim


----------



## Marcoallround (19. März 2017)

*AW: Angel in Holland in der Umgebung von den Haag*

Hey 
Zu den Haag kann ich dir leider nichts sagen aber du brauchst keinen fischereischein jedoch den vispas. Der kostet 20 oder 25  euro  und ist ein Jahr gültig.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Stefan660 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Angel in Holland in der Umgebung von den Haag*

Am Strand auf Plattfisch angeln ist kostenlos. 

Für den Rest guckst du hier:
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/vispas-deutsch/


----------



## Frank aus Lev (20. März 2017)

*AW: Angel in Holland in der Umgebung von den Haag*



Marcoallround schrieb:


> Der kostet 20 oder 25  euro  und ist ein Jahr gültig.
> Grüsse Marco


Wo gibt es denn einen Vispas für 20 bis 25 Euro?


----------



## mr-echolot (20. März 2017)

*AW: Angel in Holland in der Umgebung von den Haag*

Boa,dann habe ich ja für meinen Jahresschein (37,50 € zuviel Bezahlt ,werde mir das restliche Geld von den Holländer zurück holen. :vik:
Gr. mr-echolot


----------



## zottelthebest (12. August 2018)

*AW: Angel in Holland in der Umgebung von den Haag*

das kommt drauf an, wenn du online über einen verien in medemblik kaufst, zahlst du glaube ich unter 30 €. wenn du z.b. über einen verein in limburg kaufst, zahlst du über 30 €. da gibts also schon unterschiede. der angelschein (vispas) ist aber oimmer derselbe mit denselben gewässern. möglich, dass die vereine in ihrer gegend nochmal das ein oder andere gewässer exklusiv zum beangeln haben, das sind dann aber nicht mehr als eine hand voll. da müsste man sich dann etwas umfangreicher indormieren und die vereine in der gegend mal anmailen, wo man hinfährt.


----------

